
TSA Modernization Act Could Be a Dry Run for a National Surveillance System - petethomas
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/10/03/airport_face_scans_could_be_a_dry_run_for_a_national_surveillance_system.html
======
joshyy
Similar things are already happening in China, where malls and public transit
stations are outfitted with cameras everywhere. Some cameras are even pointing
at the escalators so its really hard to avoid being filmed. And in the
background massive facial recognition engines run 24/7\. With such power it's
hard to imagine that it won't be abused.

------
blackflame7000
The simple reality is that being in public, is public. I dont think you can
put the genie back in the bottle at the point.

~~~
eesmith
There are many genies. Some of them can be put back. Some of them don't need
to be released in the first place.

Some other countries have much more restrictive surveillance laws than the US.
Some have even more surveillance. It's not like it's completely uncontrollable
once the technology becomes possible.

~~~
blackflame7000
The US is for the most part against restrictive laws with the whole freedom
thing and all. But that's a two way street. Most people don't want the
government telling them what to do or monitoring their activities. It seems
like this is more an issue of government reform because they are overreaching
in their duties. However, I see no merit in additional laws to the citizen on
the freedom to record in public.

~~~
eesmith
I think you've changed the topic?

The topic was on the US government using technology like face recognition as
part of a surveillance system across the general public.

The "whole freedom thing" doesn't preclude passing a law which prohibits that
from happening, similar to Montana's new law limiting automatic license plate
readers.

So I don't see how your response is related. I think you are referring to
increasing use of facial recognition by someone who isn't the government, yes?

